

Ask HN:How do I find market info databases? - mattmiller

I am trying to compile a list of Real Estate Boards and some other market data. I am sure that a list like this has been compiled before. Is there a free or paid resource that I can use to look up this kind of market data?<p>A month or two ago I saw a post on HN that had sources of information databases, but I unfortunately cannot find it anymore...<p>Edit: Found the referenced HN post here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1493768
======
nickpinkston
You might want to try something like a real estate database API - such as this
one from Zillow:

<http://www.zillow.com/howto/api/APIOverview.htm>

